# Another B14 suspension question



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

Ok heres the deal, Ive got a 1997 200sx SE with 54,000 miles. Ive got 17" wheels (flame me about that later) and Im tired of the wheel gap. I dont have the money nor do I want to spend the money for coilovers because I might not have the car for much longer. My max is 400 incuding tax and shipping. With this price I think I will have to keep stock shocks/struts. I was looking at Tien S Tech springs but they lower 2.4/1.1 which I think would be a little much for stock struts/shocks. The question is, would I be better off getting something like that Tien S Tech since they are a little stiffer and only lower 2.0/0.6 or is anything I do with stock shocks/struts going to handle like crap? I dont do any kind of racing so I dont need some UB3R good suspension, just something that rides decent, gets rid of wheel gar, and doesnt bottom out constantly.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

if your not going to have the car for much longer then I wouldnt bother lowering it at all. if you cant do it right, then I wouldnt do it....


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

you shouldn't touch anything, if you just do the springs you will blow your shocks extremely fast, im talkin about 3 months. I did it will just prokit springs. If you aren't going to keep your car, its kind of worthless to do anything.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

I'm tired of my username said:


> if your not going to have the car for much longer then I wouldnt bother lowering it at all. if you cant do it right, then I wouldnt do it....


Well I didnt mean like it may only be 2 months, I'll have it for atleast another year and I miht even keep ut longer since it only has 54,000 miles. How much will it take to do it right?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

ga16freak said:


> Well I didnt mean like it may only be 2 months, I'll have it for atleast another year and I miht even keep ut longer since it only has 54,000 miles. How much will it take to do it right?


Either way, unless you are going to do it right, dont do it at all. I have the cheapest suspension that is stil good and it ran bout 900. You do not want to put drop springs/coilovers on stock struts. they will blow out and GR-2 are direct replacements so that isn't an option. Hell, my shocks cost me 400 and they are kyb agx's. you will kill your suspension if you dont do it right.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> Either way, unless you are going to do it right, dont do it at all. I have the cheapest suspension that is stil good and it ran bout 900. You do not want to put drop springs/coilovers on stock struts. they will blow out and GR-2 are direct replacements so that isn't an option. Hell, my shocks cost me 400 and they are kyb agx's. you will kill your suspension if you dont do it right.





ga16freak said:


> How much will it take to DO IT RIGHT?


Who said anything about putting lowering springs on stock shocks??? I asked how much it would cost to do it right. I dont see how you have the cheapest setup that is still good because the tien basic coilover system is 800.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

ga16freak said:


> Who said anything about putting lowering springs on stock shocks??? I asked how much it would cost to do it right. I dont see how you have the cheapest setup that is still good because the tien basic coilover system is 800.


i also have the motivational rear shock mounts. But there is no way you are goin to get the parts for 400 shipped. I have KYB Agx and eibach prokits, koni bump stops, motivational rear mounts. so it was around 800-900. But either way, you are still forking out 800.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> i also have the motivational rear shock mounts. But there is no way you are goin to get the parts for 400 shipped. I have KYB Agx and eibach prokits, koni bump stops, motivational rear mounts. so it was around 800-900. But either way, you are still forking out 800.


Yeah I think im just going to save my money and go with the tien basics, when i get about 900.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

ga16freak said:


> Yeah I think im just going to save my money and go with the tien basics, when i get about 900.


Thats the best idea, cuz putting springs on your stock shocks will just give you kidney failure from all those bumps


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> Thats the best idea, cuz putting springs on your stock shocks will just give you kidney failure from all those bumps


I do agree....have eibach sportlines on stock suspension.....and OUCH !
Use to it...but still a PITA.....very soon, i will install the KYB AGX's and the ME rear mounts.....koni bumpstops....and ill be happy....


----------



## af200sx/se-r (Dec 26, 2004)

Is Ksport not a good option?? Cost is about the same if not lower then the Tein basics.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

af200sx/se-r said:


> Is Ksport not a good option?? Cost is about the same if not lower then the Tein basics.


http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=108657&highlight=ksport research my friend. it will answer all your questions.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

I do believe money spent on Tein basics would be money better spent, Ksports are good, but not nearly as good as Tein's. IIRC Tein's have tight rebounding than the Ksports.


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

If money is an issue, look out in the classified often. KYB AGXs and GC Coilovers seem to be on sale all the time. Best budget setup IMO.


----------

